

API Hour Python asyncio framework - andor
https://github.com/Eyepea/API-Hour

======
andor
According to this thread, the overhead over pure WSGI seems low:

[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/python-
tulip/AgKcuC-...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/python-
tulip/AgKcuC-v7aY)

I'm wondering why the framework benchmark results are so different, even
though they should include the same code:

[http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r10&hw=p...](http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r10&hw=peak&test=json&l=1kw)

